# in velvet



## Live2Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys. I already asked this question in the deer hunting forum, but I'll ask here too. If I shoot a buck that is still in velvet, what do I have to do with the antlers to preserve them before I'm able to get to the taxidermist?


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Put them in a freezer asap.


----------

